# Starting Taping Business



## Tapers-R-US (Mar 18, 2005)

Greetings Everyone- I am a military veteran that just came home and I have decided to start my own Taping business and would like any insight from anyone on this forum. :Thumbs:


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

speak french and do not use soap


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

mike, sooooooo un-cool. My vote is you outta here now.
CVN-65, 1969-71


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I tmight be kinda hard getting hooked up right away in your area depending on building projects at current time, regardless start doing leg work talking with some of the medium to larger contractors about getting squeezed into some of their projects. Have some resources available to them so they can check out your work and speak with the folks you worked for to get a feel of your work ethics. 

Leave your card with ANY contractor you can get it too, all it takes is one project and if you do a good job and are priced right things will iron out in the end. Close freind that went into business for himself worked for a drywall company for about 5 years prior and already had good relations with bigger generals so was a shoe in when it came time for him to step out. Speed is essential as well as good work. My buddy has 2 other guys working with him now and on average tape 2 1200sqft home a day then go back the next to spray, so obviously having the proer tools is mandatory if you wanna get into the mix.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> CVN-65, 1969-71


It'll be cool to see what CVX-78 finally looks like when Big E gets put to pasture. My uncle is retired Westinghouse and still keeps up with most of his old buddies that are spread around the defense industry. He says they're are some pretty wild things in store for the next generation carriers. Big power plants will support weapons systems with extreme electricital demands (any guesses where we're going with that?) and above water profiles will be drastically different.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Rich, look for the new thread.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Having the right tools for the job is a huge part of it. I would suggest you sign-up for a free subscription to walls & ceilings magazine, it's tailored to the drywall, plaster, EIFS trades. All the new gee whiz tools are featured and alot of good articles. Like I say it's free so the price is definitely right, go to www.wconline.com to sign up.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Tapers-R-US said:


> Greetings Everyone- I am a military veteran that just came home and I have decided to start my own Taping business and would like any insight from anyone on this forum. :Thumbs:


Welcome home vet. Best of luck.

D trp 1st Sqn 10th Cav (Air) 74-77


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

yes welcome home, Ooooooohhh-Ra
2nd recon Bn. 2MarDiv 92-96


----------



## Tapers-R-US (Mar 18, 2005)

*Thank You for the Replies and to my military brethen HOOAH!*

I appreciate the feed back from all of those who wrote positive and negative comments. To my military brothers thank you for welcoming me back home. Charlie Company 168th MED BN-Korea, HHC 1-7th INF 3ID and 170th MP/504 MP BN. Some companies, I served with from 85-04

From the French Commando MEDIC.
9Z-Givet, France :Thumbs:


----------



## seednumb (Mar 21, 2005)

*good luck to us both*

I am on the path to getting my general contractors license and insurance wise I decided to get a million since most houses here in the northwest are at least 200+. if you live in washington state you have to have a 6K for specialty and a 12K for general for bonding. Do you have experience taping, that is the first question I guess a person should ask themselves and if they do they feel they are at a level where they would be able to do the work at a level that will get you buisness. Most of your contacts are going to probably workd of mouth after you do a number of projects so a person needs to keep that in mind when working with a customer who might want to try and nickle and dime you.


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

Tapers-R-US said:


> Greetings Everyone- I am a military veteran that just came home and I have decided to start my own Taping business and would like any insight from anyone on this forum. :Thumbs:


Welcome home.

I am a national guardsman (25 years in the boots) who just got back in February from an 18 month activation (12 months in Iraq.) I had scaled my biz back to a skeleton crew and left it with a foreman to concentrate on retaining key customers. I'm in the red to the tune of $7K right now, but it will turn around quick enough now that I'm back.


Thanks for your service. Glad you made it home.
Good luck and God bless.

Truly,
MSG Rhett Watson
30th INF BDE, 1st ID, USARNG


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Chris,
"SECOND TO NONE"

Rhett,
"THE BIG RED ONE"
“NO MISSION TOO DIFFICULT, NO SACRIFICE TOO GREAT”
“DUTY FIRST"

Welcome home vets. 

Thanks,
-Mike
"READY AND FORWARD"
"STEADFAST AND LOYAL"


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

mikesewell said:


> Thanks,
> -Mike
> "READY AND FORWARD"
> "STEADFAST AND LOYAL"


Thank *you*, Mike. It's funny how often that those people I meet and end up admiring and respecting end up being fellow vets. Something about that whole "Duty, Honor, Country," thing builds character I guess. I know it did mine. I was delighted when I came across the Contractor Talk forums, and I am doubly delighted to find (not surprisingly) that so many of the good folks here are also vets. I am in good company.
:Thumbs:


----------

